# Rip off



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't get ripped-off when you buy the small rubber grommet that goes on a sheet metal tender. I've seen them for $4.95 a piece on ebay..Just go down to your local auto parts store and buy them there. The part # is 85604, and they're made by Dorman. You'll get around 25 or so in the box of different sizes but the size you want is in there, and you'll save a ton of money. I bought a box of them years ago and still have quite a few, and I do alot of repairs!! You might need the bigger/smaller ones somewhere so they're handy to have...RFGCO. has them right now....$14.99 + $4.70 to ship!!!! And that's for ONE...You have to educate yourself!!!!!!!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You are so right to watch for rip offs. Ebay is full of them when it comes to AF stuff.
Many sellers are fishing. What are they fishing for? That one big bite. Selling something for way more than it s worth. You have to know the prices of things. There are deals on ebay,
but many more rip offs. Be careful out there.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

RUBBERS ? hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

mopac said:


> You are so right to watch for rip offs. Ebay is full of them when it comes to AF stuff.
> Many sellers are fishing. What are they fishing for? That one big bite. Selling something for way more than it s worth. You have to know the prices of things. There are deals on ebay,
> but many more rip offs. Be careful out there.


+1 Mopac.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

I sell Flyer on ebay and at train shows and often times the problem is the buyer.I have people asking for parts all the time like linkage or front trucks or smoke unit.I tell them look under dealer tables and buy a beater Atlantic or Pacific if it has the part you need.They tell me they only need the linkage not the whole engine.I have a hard time selling a running smoking 312 for $55 -$60 bucks but if I sell the linkage trailing truck smoke unit steam chest cow catcher headlite cover and tender separately I'll make lest a $100.Try to buy a Hudson or Northern trailing truck on ebay you can't touch one for under $35.Buyers do need to educate themselves....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyguy55 said:


> I sell Flyer on ebay and at train shows and often times the problem is the buyer.I have people asking for parts all the time like linkage or front trucks or smoke unit.I tell them look under dealer tables and buy a beater Atlantic or Pacific if it has the part you need.They tell me they only need the linkage not the whole engine.I have a hard time selling a running smoking 312 for $55 -$60 bucks but if I sell the linkage trailing truck smoke unit steam chest cow catcher headlite cover and tender separately I'll make lest a $100.Try to buy a Hudson or Northern trailing truck on ebay you can't touch one for under $35.Buyers do need to educate themselves....


Excellent point buddy!! Sorry I won't see you at Buffalo, cars are taking away all my money,lol.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

flyguy55 said:


> I sell Flyer on ebay and at train shows and often times the problem is the buyer. Buyers do need to educate themselves....


I totally agree. I wheel & deal on 'Flea-Bay' as well as the local 'Craig'sList'. A lot of too quick to click folks out there...

I only buy A.F. parts but I do my homework b4.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyguy55 said:


> I sell Flyer on ebay and at train shows and often times the problem is the buyer.I have people asking for parts all the time like linkage or front trucks or smoke unit.I tell them look under dealer tables and buy a beater Atlantic or Pacific if it has the part you need.They tell me they only need the linkage not the whole engine.I have a hard time selling a running smoking 312 for $55 -$60 bucks but if I sell the linkage trailing truck smoke unit steam chest cow catcher headlite cover and tender separately I'll make lest a $100.Try to buy a Hudson or Northern trailing truck on ebay you can't touch one for under $35.Buyers do need to educate themselves....




Years ago we had a heated thread on one e bay seller who only took apart perfectly good locomotives just to do that. Sell parts.

Like you said you can make a lot more money.
Those against that practice said that he was destroying pieces of history.

The thread got a little more then hot as I remember. :smokin:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Years ago we had a heated thread on one e bay seller who only took apart perfectly good locomotives just to do that. Sell parts.
> 
> Like you said you can make a lot more money.
> Those against that practice said that he was destroying pieces of history.
> ...


And I can understand why.. Would you take apart a GTO or Chevelle piece-meal just to make a little extra money??


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

I end up going to the hardware store for a lot of small parts. I also check Mcmaster Carr at times to see if the small parts are out there. On top of the prices there is also the shipping that is out of wack too.

Gary


----------

